# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat > [How-To] free overwatch boost for bronze and silvers

## overwatch booster free

hey im a high Diamond player and I want to spend some time with boostig low rank players
write my sister on skype.Just text her free boost,

Edit:
*Go here if you want to do free boosting:*
Free Boosts mega-thread

----------


## salvedro

Europa, America ?

----------


## KampfMuffin

"please give me your account email, password, email password and security question. Thank you"
wrong thread kiddo: Free Boosts mega-thread

----------


## Ashoran

"please give me your account email, password, email password and security question. Thank you"
I lold

----------

